# pumpkin



## Cassidy (Oct 7, 2010)

I've never fed my tort pumpkin before and Halloween is comming up should i give some to him?


----------



## Missy (Oct 7, 2010)

Yep they love it


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2010)

Mine just had their first of the season on Sunday. Skin, seeds, guts and all.


----------



## Isa (Oct 8, 2010)

I feed pumpkin once a week to Hermy after Halloween. He loves it


----------



## goReptiles (Oct 8, 2010)

Is there any particular pumpkin that us better than another? I was at the grocery store, and they had mini pumpkins that fit in you hand and were green, white, and Orange.


----------



## terryo (Oct 8, 2010)

Dopes anyone cook the pumpkin, or do you feed it raw?


----------



## reptylefreek (Oct 8, 2010)

i feed mine raw. i never tried giving them the skin, just the guts. i guess the skin would have alot of nutrients though. i dont know if you would get much out of the little hand sized pumpkins. i always buy the ones that are like kindergarten sized pumpkins. they only weigh a couple pounds.


----------



## Perseus (Oct 8, 2010)

I found some great organic pumpkins that I used for homemade pies. I had a fair amount of the cooked leftover...so I gave my greek a treat! She LOVED it! I had to give her a good soak afterwards....she was covered in pumpkin mush (especially the spurs on her front legs! That's one way to get your vitamin A, I guess!).


----------



## Cassidy (Oct 10, 2010)

can they have seeds


----------



## dmmj (Oct 10, 2010)

the mini pumpkins have little to no meat and seeds, It is like all skin and hard insides they are really for decoration purposes only, I wonder what it says about us when we can grow food for decoration purposes only? not debating only thinking out loud. Sadly my pumpkin plant is not doing so well, no growth, one or two flowers, no pumpkins.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 15, 2010)

Now that my torts have moved inside for the winter, I'm going to replant their enclosures w/ squash, dandelion, a few pumpkin, etc., so that by the time it warms up around mid-April, their "gardens" will off to a good start.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 15, 2010)

Agreed that you want to go with a larger pumpkin to get some good guts. Canned (but not pie filling) is another great way to go--Whole Foods has organic canned pumpkin. It freezes well, including in ice cube trays. I like to keep treats like pumpkin to about 5% of the diet. You can feed seeds, but depending on the size of the tort they can be a choking hazard, so beware of needing to chop or grind them. I don't think its worth feeding the seeds though. I've feed raw and cooked. As long as the tort doesn't try to choke down huge pieces it isn't an issue.


----------

